# How Many Door Dings/Dents Does Your Car Have?



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine has a small one on the driver's door. Bought it with the car from the dealer (didn't discover it until I got home). So far no further dents (6 months so far). How is everyone else's car so far?


----------



## Laszlo (Apr 12, 2006)

Not a single ding. I take good care of my baby and keep it away from the bad.


----------



## DustyWheeler (Apr 17, 2006)

Laszlo said:


> Not a single ding. I take good care of my baby and keep it away from the bad.


We all do,Laszlo....but the bastids come hunting for us. 

Five months, so far so good. Last one went unscathed for four years. That was four years of sitting in corners of carparks like a naughty child, away from the other kids ( but also the bullies ), straddling bay lines etc etc.

It gets to the point where you really have to ask ... what makes you feel worse ... facing the inevitable ding, or the dreading before it happens. I always tell Mrs Dusty, "Hey, it's just a car you know! These things always happen " because she stresses about it openly. I have to be the strong one, and spread that manly confidence and strength. But you guys know my dark secret ... as I know yours ... that trembling fear when we turn our backs and walk away from baby, gambling yet again on that daily lottery! :eeps:


----------



## 323i Man (May 10, 2003)

I always park away from other cars but notice some very slight long indententations on the sides which indicate people opening doors next to my car. 

It is inevitable.


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

I always park as far as i can to keep those dents OFF.... but it seems like the farther i park the closer they get !    :violent: :behead:


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

About half a dozen, despite my efforts to park "far away" when possible.

Oddly enough all of them appeared when my car was rather new, maybe it's just me that stopped paying attention


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

2 - a tiny one on the driver's side door that I put there (tapped a steel beam when opening the door in a confined space), and a shallow dent on the hood that looks like it was caused by someone dropping a purse or a bag on it.

But it's the zillions and zillions of rock chips that bug me 

(edit: 62,000 miles)


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Not one ding on my e46. I turned it in friday and it had one scratch - less than an inch long on the lower right rear passenger door. The SA didn't even see it: I pointed it out.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I thought I had about 3 dings but it turns out I have around 7...:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: People here in LA don't give a damn and it's very difficult to find the right parking spot... 
My wife's X5 has 4 dings now, non of them are her fault... :eeps:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

PotatoAddict said:


> Mine has a small one on the driver's door. Bought it with the car from the dealer (didn't discover it until I got home). So far no further dents (6 months so far). How is everyone else's car so far?


I've had the car for about 42 months. I've got one dent. Happened in my garage, thanks to the other half.  She clocked my passenger door with her driver door while getting out of her car one day.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Both ///M's have zero **Knocks on wood**

Touring has several that we'll have fixed next week before we sell it.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Zero dings on my 911, but one on my wife's X5. Fortunately, it's a very small one that is not that noticeable.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

None on my car I park far way from other cars when in parking lots and double park when I'm in Rowland Heights or San Gabriel Valley area.


----------



## chris turby (Mar 21, 2006)

0 my M is an 01 and looks new.
except the rear tires


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

My last three cars had absolutely no dings or dents. I don't mind taking a hike when I park in public parking.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

No dings. I always park next to mini vans. They have the sliding doors so kids don't bang my car. Stay away from the 2-door cars. They have longer doors.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> None on my car I park far way from other cars when in parking lots and double park when I'm in Rowland Heights or San Gabriel Valley area.


I'll assume that to mean that you take up two parking spaces because in NYC, double-parking connotes something entirely different. Can't say I see people double park out here.

Taking up two spots is risky business. Always some idiot walking around out there thinking, "who the hell are you?" and God only knows what he might try to do to your car. But I have to agree that parking is tough in So.Cal. I can go to the Irvine Spectrum at about 4 p.m. to get an early start on drinking some beer at the Yard House. Back parking lot, which is huge, is nearly empty. Come out at 8 p.m. or later on a weekend night and it is packed.  Don't people in OC have something else to do? :rofl:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Patrick330i said:


> I'll assume that to mean that you take up two parking spaces because in NYC, double-parking connotes something entirely different. Can't say I see people double park out here.
> 
> Taking up two spots is risky business. Always some idiot walking around out there thinking, "who the hell are you?" and God only knows what he might try to do to your car. But I have to agree that parking is tough in So.Cal. I can go to the Irvine Spectrum at about 4 p.m. to get an early start on drinking some beer at the Yard House. Back parking lot, which is huge, is nearly empty. Come out at 8 p.m. or later on a weekend night and it is packed.  Don't people in OC have something else to do? :rofl:


If I decide to double park I will only do so when I find many other empty spaces and will park further away so it doesn't inconvenience anyone.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

right side skirt = scuff 
front bumper = scuff 

both when I bought the car


----------



## r6girl (Mar 19, 2006)

none on my X3 (knocks on wood).

parking is an art and a science, which my husband does not understand. i am the type of person who will circle an unfamiliar parking lot or garage once to find the best spot ("el primo parking space-o" is what i call it - yes, i probably need professional help  ) to minimize the chances of getting a door ding. my husband has learned to ask me to pick the parking spaces even when he's driving - saves time when i'd just ask him to move it or move it myself to a "better" spot.

and i am used to parking far away and having a bit of a hike to get where i need to go. walking is good for you!


----------

